# Hope???



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you on the 0ver 40's board.  I'm not 40 yet, but will be next May!

Despite reading some of the success stories on here, I'm feeling a little down and pessimistic.  I fell pregnant earlier this year via ICSI, but sadly lost my little pip at 6 weeks.  I had to have ERPC (D & C) three and a half weeks later - eight and a half weeks on I still haven't had AF.  

I'm back at the clinic next week for my follow-up appointment and I'm really concerned that AF hasn't shown up yet and what that could mean.  I feel in limbo and as if my reproductive system has shut down or something 

Has anyone else expereinced this and gone on to have a baby?  I really just need to hear something positive and right now I'm really scared that I'll never become a Mum  

THank for listening,

Sezy
xxx


----------



## wonderweasy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Sezy

I am so sorry to hear of your sad loss. I had 2 miscarriages 2 years ago and my AF returned to normal immediately.  However, this is apparently very unusual. My sister-in-law also had 2 miscarriages at exactly the same time as me and it took 3 months for her AF to get back to normal. She has since had a lovely baby girl! Hope this helps and I  wish you lots and lots of luck next week.


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

THank you for your reply!  I keep hearing that it can take a while to get back to normal, but then I also keep hearing really scary stories about Ashermans' Syndrome and how a D & C can cause problems!!!

Just can't wait to get back to clinic now so that I can start to (hopefully) move forward!

xxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Sezy,

So sorry to read of your loss 
Is so frustrating when our bodies won't go back to normal, but sadly m/c's can seriously disrupt cycles 
From a personal point of view, I've had 4 ERPCs - after each of my 4 m/c's and AF has returned approx 6-7 weeks afterwards. Not had any probs with Asherman's or anything related.
Hopefully they'll be able to reassure you more when you see them on Thurs


Tamsin
xx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Tamsin - it helps a lot to know that!

Well, Ihad some very clear indications that I may be ovulating yesterday, so I did OPK and it was +++!  So hopefully that means my body is getting back to normal and I'll get AF in a couple of weeks.  Its just so very frustrating when the old bod doesn't play ball!  

Excited and nervous about follo up appointment on Thursday - keeping my fingers crossed that they wont tell me everyhting knackered and I should give up!!  However, I do have a feeling that everything will be OK - or perhaps I'm just having an optimistic day 

THanks everyone, for listening to my rambles!

XXXXXX


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for your message Lirac,  Hopefully it wont come to that. I OV'f last week, so hopefully she'll show up next week!

Had my follow-up last Thurs and it was really positive.  I expressed my concerns to the consultant and he laughed at me saying the my last FSH (January this year) was 4.1 and that I responded to the drugs like a 20 year old!!!!  Though he did stress that this doesn't affect egg quality....always a downer isn't there.  But I'm feeling more hopefull now.  Looking at starting fresh cycle in October/November!  Just focusing on gettin my body strong for that and trying to stay positive and not dwell on my mc.

Thanks ladies xxxxxxx


----------

